# Hi :)



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Hiya!

As the name suggests, I'm Chilisi's Mrs 

I used to train religiously and had a rocking body, which has swiftly gone downhill since getting married and becoming lazy! Haha

I'm primarily interested in diet and fitness, have no desire to be "thin". I aim to drop 1-2 stone and to be firm and defined.. Help! :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome si`s bird


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome and left the fight begin.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

In on this! Welcome MrsChilisi


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks boys


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome mrschilisi...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

welcome...

what ever happend with the whole detective chill*si* thing anyway ? :confused1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yay good to have another chick on board  now let's wind the boys up


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

welcome to ukm, chilisi's bird


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u got a devious look on ur face lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh ooooooooo,someone is keeping tabs 

Welcome


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Oh ooooooooo,someone is keeping tabs
> 
> Welcome


Haha does he have something to hide then?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Chilisi instantly deactivates account* 

Welcome


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MrsChilisi said:


> Haha does he have something to hide then?


Didnt u know, hes got a female following on this forum, hes just a laydees man


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

This has potential


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

It's all coming out now isn't it!? Lol

It wouldn't be the first time he has had a following! Haha

And for the record, he chose my name and told me to join!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MrsChilisi said:


> It's all coming out now isn't it!? Lol
> 
> It wouldn't be the first time he has had a following! Haha
> 
> And for the record, he chose my name and told me to join!


LOL were just pullin ur plonker, hes got nout to hide


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> This has potential


For what? X


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL were just pullin ur plonker, hes got nout to hide


 Watch yourself, I bite... Hard  lol x


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome but I thought Chilis was a mrs?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MrsChilisi said:


> Watch yourself, I bite... Hard  lol x


we know, we've seen the videos :rolleye:

im kidding im kidding lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

MrsChilisi said:


> Watch yourself, I bite... Hard  lol x


your all talk..... bite me bite me :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MrsChilisi said:


> Watch yourself, I bite... Hard  lol x


its actually good to see your face for a change :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

hello again


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Filth! the lot of you! Haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MrsChilisi said:


> Filth! the lot of you! Haha


you wish :devil2:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U haven't seen the half of it lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> U haven't seen the half of it lol


Mention filth and shes in here like a shot:rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I was in here before u fatstuff so nerrrr


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I was in here before u fatstuff so nerrrr


nerr nerr lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> @fitrut and @Keeks any help on building up her guns would be most appreciated. I want her with 18inch bi's by this time next year!


Dont u think u better get there first:rolleye:


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Dont u think u better get there first:rolleye:


Agreed


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello and Welcome  !


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

MrsChilisi said:


> Haha does he have something to hide then?


Thats the problem, he should keep things hidden but he doesnt,its on public view for all to see.


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Thats the problem, he should keep things hidden but he doesnt,its on public view for all to see.


Well we shall soon see if there's an issue won't we


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

MrsChilisi said:


> Well we shall soon see if there's an issue won't we


That is very true MrsChilisi.... .Anyway before you extradite him to the doghouse I'm only joking. Although I still dont know what he means when he asks me if I like s3xting in pm's he's seems a fun,pleasant lad.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Your mental


Haha sorry mate, I'm just a bit bored, I shall stop now.

Beer??? :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL. Welcome in


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks honey x


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hiya Porthcawl babe....bvgger, :lol: you're married!


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Do you teach Pole dancing? Mrschilisi could do with learning a few tricks


Oh really?!

I've got tricks you have never seen my boy


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MrsChilisi said:


> Oh really?!
> 
> I've got tricks you have never seen my boy


Just looked it up on Google maps, it's a 31 minute drive to Swansea, cariad.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

chilisi said:


> See you in 28mins then, just left.


Faaaaaaarrk!!!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

chilisi said:


> We can get a pole fitted when the do the kitchen, @VanillaFace can pop over and give you a few lessons.


haha I'm not an instructor, there's a girl on this forum who is though! Plenty of vids on YouTube anyways


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! 

And good luck with shifting a little fat:thumbup1:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome MrsChilisi :thumb:


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Welcome MrsChilisi :thumb:


I used to have a play around when I was a Holiday rep- amazing exercise, good for core and strength! Wouldn't mind lessons


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Think you quoted the wrong person there


You are correct Hubster  Mavs fat head got in the way :tongue:


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Nope.. Have you forgotten my email address??


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm getting a pole tomorrow


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Thats the problem, he should keep things hidden but he doesnt,its on public view for all to see.


Is this the guy that openly said the other day how happy he is in his marriage and how he fell in love with a woman and followed her here? Yup, yup it is. All us team taffy members had lumps in our throats <3


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm getting a pole tomorrow


oooo does it have to installed in a special way? I've heard they have to be cemented into the ground?!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Is this the guy that openly said the other day how happy he is in his marriage and how he fell in love with a woman and followed her here? Yup, yup it is. All us team taffy members had lumps in our throats <3


Thats the one,I remember because after his story I had a tear in my eye. Was crying wondering why the fvck he'd want to move to wales:tongue:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MrsChilisi said:


> oooo does it have to installed in a special way? I've heard they have to be cemented into the ground?!


Nooooo most of these things are portable these days! I think but don't quote me on this it's kinda like a spring type thing u tighten. U can buy them for like 60quid easy off the net. My mate is an instructor and got an 'x-pole' she's getting rid of that cost her over £200 I'm getting it off her for £130. Can't wait to fuk around on it learn some new moves lol.


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nooooo most of these things are portable these days! I think but don't quote me on this it's kinda like a spring type thing u tighten. U can buy them for like 60quid easy off the net. My mate is an instructor and got an 'x-pole' she's getting rid of that cost her over £200 I'm getting it off her for £130. Can't wait to fuk around on it learn some new moves lol.


That sounds good!? I've got visions of trying to be all sexy, flinging my body around and ending up flat on my face with a pole ontop of me! Haha not such a good look!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MrsChilisi said:


> That sounds good!? I've got visions of trying to be all sexy, flinging my body around and ending up flat on my face with a pole ontop of me! Haha not such a good look!


Haha. Should of seen me when I first started was so ridged and scared of the pole felt so self conscious but it's amazing how quickly u get use to it. Plus my mate is fitting it for me I ain't Flippin doing it lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nooooo most of these things are portable these days! I think but don't quote me on this it's kinda like a spring type thing u tighten. U can buy them for like 60quid easy off the net. My mate is an instructor and got an 'x-pole' she's getting rid of that cost her over £200 I'm getting it off her for £130. Can't wait to fuk around on it learn some new moves lol.


Is that one a spring loaded one? My mrs would like one I think, get her back into the swing if things lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Is that one a spring loaded one? My mrs would like one I think, get her back into the swing if things lol


Yeah think it is! Get her one 2nd hand off eBay!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello there! Im a bit late I know but welcome on board! :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno...

Ironically l dont see any posts from the usual saddo's asking for " pics ".

Hope you stick around.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah think it is! Get her one 2nd hand off eBay!


Do they hold up alright though? Doesn't sound that secure?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Do they hold up alright though? Doesn't sound that secure?


Mines up now. Got an 'x-pole' it's mega sturdy. It's just a couple bits that clip together then u twist it until its tight to the ceiling then tighten the bolts. I haven't fallen off it yet lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ur only a dot though :lol:

I'll mention it to her, she hasn't said nothing about it for over a year but I'm sure she could be reminded


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Ur only a dot though :lol:
> 
> I'll mention it to her, she hasn't said nothing about it for over a year but I'm sure she could be reminded


It's not pretty when practising lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice 

as i told my wife if you want to loose 2 stone of ugly fat

chop off your head :lol: ( joke of cors!).


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

Simspin said:


> Nice to c ya to c ya nice
> 
> as i told my wife if you want to loose 2 stone of ugly fat
> 
> chop off your head :lol: ( joke of cors!).


It's not your body you need to be worried about.. It's your face! 

Hi!


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Hello missus!


Hubster  xxxx


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

chilisi said:


> What are you up to???


Getting ready to go out coz I'm [email protected] off.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you two not have a phone ??

:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MrsChilisi said:


> Getting ready to go out coz I'm [email protected] off.


I forgot what time i was pickin you up,sorry............... :whistling:


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I forgot what time i was pickin you up,sorry............... :whistling:


Hahaha well considering you are in Essex, I'd imagine about 4hours!? Lol

Have you been to GymsKitchen in loughton? Looks awesome


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Milky, these are the snakey comments I mentioned earlier


He's an ugly git mate and no real competition.

:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Milky, these are the snakey comments I mentioned earlier


Called a joke,this is a public forum,so expect it a? 

Anyway i am very happy in my own world thanks:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> He's an ugly git mate and no real competition.
> 
> :lol:


Cheeky shortass cvnt! :thumb:


----------



## MrsChilisi (Oct 16, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Milky, these are the snakey comments I mentioned earlier


I'm a big girl thanks! :tongue:


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chilisi said:


> @fitrut and @Keeks any help on building up her guns would be most appreciated. I want her with 18inch bi's by this time next year!


She should talk to my bird, or Lou :thumb:



MrsChilisi said:


> Agreed


oh thats mean....

well at least you joined up... my Mrs is happy to take every drug known to mankind in order to get a "rocking" body (well at least look like Erin Stern), is happy for me to post naughty pics of her in the adults lounge.... but can't be ar$ed joining up here! LOL


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

MrsChilisi said:


> It's not your body you need to be worried about.. It's your face!
> 
> Hi!


how rude!

i like it :tt2:


----------

